# Chapusereada efectiva...  Parlante para altos super economico



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola chicos, la mayoria pensara que es una pequeñes lo que voy a decir pero la verdad a mi me dio muy buenos resultados. tenia dos subwofer de 8 sony bastantes pesados , muy bonitos pero para mi desgracia no contaba con altavoces para alta ni media frecuencia entonces se me ocurrio sacar dos parlantes de 3w de un tv hitachi  una vez echo esto le conecte un condesador de 2 microfaradios sin polaridad y wooooo!!!! para mi sorpresa consegui un sonido digno de admirar por lo menos para mi gusto....  me ahorre unos buenos pesos el conjunto lo muevo con dos amplis uno para los graves de 200wxcanal  y otro de 100w para los medios/altos. el voltaje de funcionamiento del ampli de 100 es de 60v...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2016)

Si , yo los estoy usando cómo rango medio , rango extendido , en un 2.1 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/985329/


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 24, 2016)

También he notado que las bocinitas de televisión son muy 'buenas' para medios-altos. Si le pones una especie de trompeta (tipo driver) la bocina queda perfecta para los sonidos medios.

Hacer lo de la 'trompeta' además de 'adaptarla para medios' aumenta su sensibilidad, o digamos que con menos potencia suena mas fuerte.

En mi caso la trompeta fue de 1.5" de largo con una apertura de 2" x 3.5". La bocina usaba un capacitor de 2.2uF y conectado a un amplificador de 15w hacia que se perdieran los graves y agudos que iban en conjunto. Lo que hice fue ponerle una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con el capacitor para reducir un poco los medios.

También pensaba que era una atrocidad hacer eso pero creo que no, y también pensaba que solo a mi se me ocurrió pero tampoco, y que bueno


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2016)

Tengo cantidades de esos parlantes, y tengo un woofer de 8 pulgadas, así que me faltaría un rango medio decente.


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Nov 25, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Tengo cantidades de esos parlantes, y tengo un woofer de 8 pulgadas, así que me faltaría un rango medio decente.



Podes hacer un sistema como el de dometros ! 2.1 un grabe y dos medio/altos.... los parlantes de tv te van a quedar bien con el woofer


----------

